# IGF 1 Help



## ciulloboe (Mar 1, 2012)

I plan on running IGF 1 soon for 4 weeks and this is what I will purchase;
1000 mcg kit, 10 x 100mcg vials


I just want to check that my thoughts are correct, there is so much information online that it is a little overwhelming and the cycle procedure does not seem as
straight forward as a steroid cycle.


I plan to store all 10 vials in the fridge.


Monday I will take 1 vial of 100mcg and add 1 ml of sterile water. This gives me a solution with 1 ml in it total so 1 ml = 100mcg.


I plan on shooting 50mcg per day split into 2 doses so


Day 1 morning I will take 1 shot of 25mcg
Day 1 afternoon post workout I will take 1 shot of 25 mcg
repeat this on day 2


That will be the vial used up so day 3 I take another one from the fridge and do the same process.
I have read that using sterile water online and not acid reduces the life of the solution to 48 hours, I will be using it in this time frame so I beleive sterile water solution on its own is fine?


Needles; 29g insulin needle


does all that sound correct?

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## THE BMAN (Mar 1, 2012)

Is there a great methodology to mixing Acetic Acid with 1mg IGF-1 Long R3? I have read so many variations, it's difficult to figure out which one is accurate


----------



## Lordsks (Mar 1, 2012)

you are talking about igfr3? you only have 1mg total and will last 20days. You need more. Not sure about the steriel water everyone on proM uses that method, but I buy 1mg vials of igf so aa and then bw right before shooting.


----------



## hooper (Mar 1, 2012)

ciulloboe said:


> I plan on running IGF 1 soon for 4 weeks and this is what I will purchase;
> 1000 mcg kit, 10 x 100mcg vials
> 
> 
> ...



Why you take 25mcg in the morning and 25 mcg in the afternoon ???? IGF is to be taken either before workout or after workout!!  Are you pinning both muscles that you working on?? like arms legs etc??


----------



## THE BMAN (Mar 3, 2012)

*IGF1R3 Reconstituting with AA. From Manufacturer*

Thanks Lordsks! I have done more research with the Manufacturer and I'm glad to hear that you are using AA (Acetic Acid) .6% 500mM (has to be 500mM) 
1mg of IGF-1 Long R3 (IGF1R3)
10 ml AA injected into IGF1R3 Vial. 
This makes it easy: 1mg is 1000 mcg and I added 10ml AA .6% 500mM
1000(mcg) divided by 10 (ml) = 100 mcg/ml
Therefore: Drawing up 1 ml from that AA Reconstituted Vial = 100mcg
Pinning 100mcg per day 
Take 1cc Insulin Syringe 5/16" Length Slimline Needle 31g(Remember your typical one that most are used to is 1/2 (.5cc)
1cc Insulin Syringe Draw up 1/2(.5cc) cc of Reconstituted IGF1R3 50mcg/.5ml
Draw the other 1/2 (.5cc) of Bacteriostatic Water (BW)
Swirl around new Concentration (very Fragile), Inject entire 1cc Syringe
50mcg, 2X per day. 1 in am, other after workout or pm.
Other Methodologies!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 3, 2012)

There is no need for that much AA... it's not the most comfortable to pin, so less=more bro. Why not recon with 1ml instead of 10? That would give you 50mcg's per 5 iu's.

And like Hooper asked... why are you pinning half in the AM?


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 4, 2012)

PM me bro ill help.i use BA with everything i do.It will last for a month before the peptides start to degrade


----------



## THE BMAN (Mar 4, 2012)

The IGF1R3 that I am getting is grade A+ from a Biological/Biotechnical Research Lab. Their contention is that the IGF1R3 is degrading much more than their "Researchers" (That would be Us) think. The Biological activity is highly active and will degrade without proper care.

Injecting: I am not having any problem with the pinning because it is .5cc IGF1R3/AA and .5cc BA in a 1cc SlimPin.  I like the mild burn. 

Storage: After Reconstitution of Human Receptor Grade IGF1R3 in AA .6% @ 500mM (Whether it be with 1ml or 10ml) must be stored @ 4 C degrees (Refrigerater) for 7 days maximum. Reconstituted that is not used in 7 days needs to be stored @ -18 C degrees (Freezer). Otherwise store desiccated (unused in the vial) below -18 C degrees (Freezer). 

As far as reconstituting with 1ml of AA with 1mg (1000mcg IGF1R3) = 1000mcgIGF1R3/1mlAA .6%@500mM

Calculation:  There are 50 units in a .5cc Insulin Syringe or 100units in a 1cc(1ml) Insulin Syringe.  1000mcgIGF1R3/1mlAA (Reconstituted Concentration) divided by 100 units (1cc/ml Slim Pin). Or 1000mcgIGF1R3/ml  (divided by) 100 Units = 10mcg/ml per 1 Unit.

So 5 Units ( X 10mcgIGF1R3/ml); or 5 X 10 = 50mcgIGF1R3/ml(Half daily dose of 100mcg)

Injection: Using a .5cc Insulin Syringe pull up 5 units (very small amount - there are 50 Units in .5cc Insulin Syringe). And then dilute with 45 units of BA = 50mcgIGF1R3/ml (From 5 Units).
This will be done 2X per day! = 100mcgIGF1R3 PER DAY MAXIMUM EFFECTIVE DOSAGE

Science behind 2X per day:  IGF is the Long R3 analog. It has been chemically altered and has a longer half-life than regular IGF, which only lasts about 10 minutes in the human body once injected. The Long R3 IGF-1 has a half-life of 6-10 hours, so you will NEED to inject twice per day for maximum results. The best time to inject is in the morning and preferrably after lifting (or pm), so it would be best to use half the dosage in the morning and the other half after lifting. This will take maximal advantage of IGF1R3 Insulin mimicking effects. (You wouldn't take Insulin just one time per day).

Thanks for the other methodology of using a tenth (1ml) of the AA (I was using 10ml) AA.6%@ 500mM (other concentrations lower than 500mM will not stabilize the fragile IGF1R3). I will discuss this with the Biotech Company and get back to you all as soon as I get their response. 

Thanks for the Input, 

THE BMAN


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ok brother.... but it's the % of AA in the solution that creates stability for the peptide.. not the amount of dilute. Usually recommended to stay anywhere from .4% -.7%. But adding 1ml or 10ml of solution will only change your injection amount.


----------



## THE BMAN (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank Pitts (assumption that you are a Steeler Fan. I can't believe they are going to do Hines Ward like that! I love the Steel, but unbelievable is an understatement). Agreed on .6% AA and 500 mM (500 milliMoles is a Stronger concentration of AA (Dense) for stability, it had nothing to do with amount). I love the aforementioned 1ml vs. my 10ml methodology if Biotech Co. OK's it. Thanks for all the input!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 4, 2012)

No doubt I'm a Steeler's fan.. I'm gonna miss my boy Hines for sure. I'm with you, I think they're doing him dirty.  They're actually letting go a few great vets.  Hope they know what they're doing.


----------

